# call it, romex or nometallic sheath cable



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking for answers in all the wrong places.


When did the NEC allow the practice of using romex cable installed without a grounding conductor, in signal family homes.

But the answer I seek, is, in what years was it publish in the NEC code 
handbook.

THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NM first appeared in the NEC in 1926.

As for 'handbooks', there's far too many back then to sort through. It wasn't until recently the NFPA starting producing what we call 'Handbooks', although other handbooks are printed still today.


----------

